# Haidong Gumdo



## ajs1976 (Dec 6, 2004)

My master and the GM of our school, may be starting a Haidong Gumdo class in January.

Are there any Haidong Gumdo practitioners here the could tell me more about the art, or point me to some reference material.

Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2004)

I found the World Haidong Gumdo Federation and many other web pages on Google, you could try that.

 Enjoy~


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 26, 2004)

Dear Andy: 

The master text for HaeDong Kumdo was published in 1998. It can be had (Korean only---- gee, imagine that!!) by ordering through almost any decent Korean Book store. In fact I bet some stores here in the States may have it in stock. You can also order it through KYOBO BOOKSTORE in Seoul. They have an English-version website. the ISBN is 89-357-0118-1. Yes--- It DOES have a lot of detailed pictures!!  artyon: 

BTW: There are a couple of factions to HDGD. The masterwork I am presenting is supported by the Han Kuk Hae Dong Kum Do Hyop Hae. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input.

the introductory seminar is in January, so I will get some more information then.

I am probably going to put off HDGD until next fall.  I would like to get a little more comfortable with TKD, before learning another art.


----------

